# اكمال الابار(completion)



## عامر المياحي (30 ديسمبر 2008)

*اكمال الابار( well completion)*

معلومات عن اكمال الابار:









اتمنى ان تستفادوا من هذه المشاركة...................................


----------



## فيصل الطائي (2 يناير 2009)

شكرا عامر المياحي. شكوا عليك سادسة سادسة


----------



## مصطفى ريان (2 يناير 2009)

شكرا اخى على البحث
http://www.carsnology.blogspot.com


----------



## Haider.Alsubaih (13 مايو 2011)

شكر وتقدير خالص لجهودك اخي الكريم 
وهل يوجد لديك حسابات خاصة ومرتبه لعمايات Packer Set, Perforation, Stimulation and any special programs for this operations 
مع فائق التقدير والاحترام


----------



## ضياء العراق (14 مايو 2011)

كل الشكر والتقدير اخي الكريم على مجهودك الرائع


----------



## bakeraf (16 مايو 2011)

شكرا


----------



## reoo eng (19 مايو 2011)

مشكوووووووووور


----------

